# glutamine to increase gaba levels



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

I've been using glutamine for awhile now and it really helps to keep me relaxed yet alert at the same time. It crosses the blood brain barrier unlike GABA. You must get a product with high potency. Atleast 5 grams per teaspoon to feel it's effects otherwise your wasting your money. Take up to 4 divided doses a day. 20 grams total.

Here's a link to a good brand. Check under amino acids. It's odorless and tasteless and mixes very well.

http://www.allthewhey.com/


----------



## BJ (Mar 1, 2007)

.


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

Glutimate is the primary excitatory neurotransmitter, only through a very complex process does it become the primary inhibiting neurotransmitter. (GABA)


----------



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

Panic Prone said:


> I've been using glutamine for awhile now and it really helps to keep me relaxed yet alert at the same time. It crosses the blood brain barrier unlike GABA. You must get a product with high potency. Atleast 5 grams per teaspoon to feel it's effects otherwise your wasting your money. Take in 4 divided doses a day. 20 grams total.
> 
> Here's a link to a good brand. Check under amino acids. It's odorless and tasteless and mixes very well.
> 
> http://www.allthewhey.com/


GABA doesn't cross the blood-brain barrier? Could you confirm/elaborate on this? I'm interested because I've been taking about 250mg GABA (in powder form) for the past eight weeks or so (usually 3 times a day) - and I don't think I've noticed that much of a difference (if at all). If there _is_ any improvement, it's very subtle, lol. I was thinking that perhaps I wasn't taking enough - that maybe I need to increase the dose to 500mg (or more).

I've even tried taking the powder sublingally (letting it absorb under my tongue) for the past few weeks. I want to know if I'm wasting my time doing even _this_.

Perhaps the only "difference" I noticed is that, when I started taking it, it seemed to halt the decline in my mood/mental-stability when I felt the tryptophan was losing it's effectiveness. But my "stabilization" may actually be from other causes (an increase in my daily tryptophan dose, making an effort not to "overextend" myself too much). But the GABA _may_ be working in concert with tryptophan and enhancing it's effectiveness, I'm not sure...


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: re: glutamine to increase gaba levels*



D.B. Cooper said:


> Glutimate is the primary excitatory neurotransmitter, only through a very complex process does it become the primary inhibiting neurotransmitter. (GABA)


yeah but it's a precursor to GABA and does work well. A potent glutamine powder will make you quite relaxed.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

kintrovert said:


> Panic Prone said:
> 
> 
> > I've been using glutamine for awhile now and it really helps to keep me relaxed yet alert at the same time. It crosses the blood brain barrier unlike GABA. You must get a product with high potency. Atleast 5 grams per teaspoon to feel it's effects otherwise your wasting your money. Take in 4 divided doses a day. 20 grams total.
> ...


Correct, Supplemental GABA does not increase GABA in the brain or work on it's receptors. So yea it's pointless in taking it.

A potent glutamine product taken 5 grams 2-3 times daily will do the trick. Keep your anxieties down and boost energy levels and mental focus. When it kicks in you will know, It feels awesome. Best taken on a empty stomach. Some micronized versions could be taken with juice or food but your best bet is on a empty stomach.

*side note- source naturals makes a product called gaba calm. Its a sublingual and the affects are noticed. Not huge but noticable. It has a few of the main inhibitatory neurotransmitters. You may want to check that out too to cycle with.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

-


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: re: glutamine to increase gaba levels*



ag said:


> Do you build up tolerance to glutamine and stop feeling positive effects after a while of use??
> 
> What about dependence? I mean do you absolutely NEED to take glutamine for regular functioning after you take it for a while (feel like crap if you don't)? sry if the post is incoherent.


I think with any supplement you build up tolerance. I don't feel that same buzz I got the first couple times but it does keep me more relaxed with regular use. I didn't notice any dependency issues at all. It's only a amino acid so your body is used to it , just not in supplemental amounts.


----------

